# NFL '07



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

So what did you guys think of the week 1 action? I had a good time at the Vikings game. If Adrian Peterson keeps things going he should win the R.O.Y. Hopefully they will get the offense working a little better, but the D was solid. Watching Randy light it up for the Pats was awesome in a way, but also made me feel a little sick. I think the Pack were very lucky to eek out a win. I was not very impressed with them, or the Bears.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The rookie of the year on the offensive side of the ball will come down to Adrian, Marshawn Lynch from Buffalo, and Calvin Johnson from Detroit. They all looked good in week one, from a talent standpoint Calvin Johnson is the leader, but with Chester Taylor hurt now and the workload that Marshawn will get in buffalo, those two look to be the favorites. I think out of the NFC North teams the lions actually had the best week against a very good Oakland defense.

After week 1, it looks nearly impossible to beat the patriots and colts. As I type the 49ers and Cards are in a 10-10 lock, but I look for the 49ers to turn some heads this year and actually make the playoffs.

The vikes D looked good in week 1 and they should be solid all year, but the offense still won't have enough to take them to the playoffs as much as I want to talk myself into it.

With 1 week almost complete I have the playoffs as follows:

Patriots
Colts
Chargers
Broncos
Ravens
Bengals

Seahawks
Saints
Rams
Cowboys
Bears
49ers


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I keep thinking about Kevin Evret from the Bills...My heart gos out to that young man and his family...My hawks looked good, but the colts look as if thay havent skiped a beat...We dont call Peterson ALL DAY for nothing...I hope he can stay healthy, he is just so exciting to watch...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

870.....I don't think the NFC West will put 3 teams in the playoffs......they will be to busy beating up on each other.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

KEN W said:


> 870.....I don't think the NFC West will put 3 teams in the playoffs......they will be to busy beating up on each other.


Agreed....got to that 6th team from the NFC and realized that I'd picked the 49ers in my rant above and had to plug em in. Realistically I think they are still a year out and would replace them in my picks with the Eagles.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > 870.....I don't think the NFC West will put 3 teams in the playoffs......they will be to busy beating up on each other.
> ...


That'd be a good bet after getting to watch the rest of that game....


----------

